# Help! 2005 Sentra Stock Amp Bypass



## macro6 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm installing a aftermarket system in a 2005 Sentra with stock rockford fosgate junk. I know that the amp powers not only the subwoofer but also the back speakers. What I want to do is to keep the stock amp powering the back speakers but the aftermarket amp to power the aftermarket subwoofer. What wires to I splice to run to the amp? (L/R audio and remote wires)


----------

